# Questionable Google Chrome issues?

## imbiea

In my journalctl logs... after I launch Google Chrome 

```

ul 06 14:23:59 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21261:21261:0706/142359.218450:ERROR:textfield.cc(1758)] Not implemented reached in virtual bool views::Textfield::ShouldDoLearning()

Jul 06 14:19:09 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141909.569980:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:18:50 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141850.399834:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:18:31 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141831.659454:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:18:21 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141821.531095:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:17:20 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141720.803149:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:17:20 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141720.795959:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:17:20 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141720.764438:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:17:20 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141720.763035:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:17:19 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21261:21261:0706/141719.614714:ERROR:display_info_provider.cc(196)] Not implemented reached in virtual void extensions::DisplayInfoProvider::UpdateDisplayUn>

Jul 06 14:17:19 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21520:0706/141719.124365:ERROR:nss_util.cc(748)] After loading Root Certs, loaded==false: NSS error code: -8018

Jul 06 14:17:19 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141719.022814:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:17:18 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [21310:21319:0706/141718.940025:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:17:08 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20268:20290:0706/141708.609594:ERROR:browser_process_sub_thread.cc(221)] Waited 387 ms for network service

Jul 06 14:17:08 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20268:20268:0706/141708.044362:ERROR:http_bridge.cc(110)] Not implemented reached in virtual void syncer::HttpBridgeFactory::OnSignalReceived()

Jul 06 14:15:57 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141557.447986:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:15:37 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141537.489193:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:15:13 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141513.517565:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:15:03 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141503.448943:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(947)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -100

Jul 06 14:14:02 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141402.490817:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:14:02 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141402.483877:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:14:02 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141402.462491:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:14:01 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20268:20268:0706/141401.209017:ERROR:display_info_provider.cc(196)] Not implemented reached in virtual void extensions::DisplayInfoProvider::UpdateDisplayUn>

Jul 06 14:14:01 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141401.064495:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:14:00 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20326:0706/141400.951802:ERROR:socket_posix.cc(94)] CreatePlatformSocket() failed: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Jul 06 14:14:00 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [20319:20328:0706/141400.828261:ERROR:nss_util.cc(748)] After loading Root Certs, loaded==false: NSS error code: -8018

Jul 06 14:13:36 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [18106:18128:0706/141336.441584:ERROR:browser_process_sub_thread.cc(221)] Waited 322 ms for network service

Jul 06 14:13:35 eridani google-chrome.desktop[4793]: [18106:18106:0706/141335.931169:ERROR:http_bridge.cc(110)] Not implemented reached in virtual void syncer::HttpBridgeFactory::OnSignalReceived()

```

I do NOT have the Chrome remote desktop extension installed???

I have:

* AdBlock Plus, 

* Google Docs Offline

* Docs

* Hangouts

* Keep

* Sheets

* Slides

I haven't' done a network capture just yet... but was curios what folks think??  I assume it's one of my tabs.... Uncertain which one yet.. I'll keep doing some debugging.. but wondering...

----------

